# Fat but fit' is a myth when it comes to heart health, new study shows



## CrownedEagle (Jan 22, 2021)

(CNN)The negative effects of excess body fat on  can't be canceled out by maintaining , according to new research.
Previous studies had suggested that being physically fit could mitigate the negative effects of being overweight on heart health, but this is not the case, according to a new study in the European Journal of Preventive Cardiology, a journal of the European Society of Cardiology (ESC), published Thursday.
"One cannot be 'fat but healthy.' This was the first nationwide analysis to show that being regularly active is not likely to eliminate the detrimental health effects of excess body fat," said study author Alejandro Lucia, a professor of exercise physiology at the European University of Madrid.
"Our findings refute the notion that a physically active lifestyle can completely negate the deleterious effects of overweight and obesity."

Previous research provided some evidence that people who were "fat but fit" could have similar cardiovascular health to those who were "thin but unfit," but Lucia said this has had unintended consequences.
"This has led to controversial proposals for health policies to prioritise physical activity and fitness above weight loss," he said. "Our study sought to clarify the links between activity, body weight, and heart health."
Researchers used data from 527,662 working adults from Spain insured by an occupational risk prevention company, with an average age of 42.

PUBLICITÉ

They were put into groups according to activity level and groups by body weight: 42% of participants were normal weight, with a body mass index (BMI) of 20-24.9; 41% were overweight, BMI 25-29.9; and 18% were obese, BMI 30 or above.
Then researchers looked at their cardiovascular health by categorizing them for diabetes, high cholesterol and high blood pressure, all of which are major risk factors for stroke and heart attack.
After investigating the associations between BMI, activity level and risk factors, researchers concluded that any level of activity meant it was less likely that an individual would have any of the three risk factors compared with no exercise, with the risk of high blood pressure and diabetes decreasing with increased activity levels.

"This tells us that everyone, irrespective of their body weight, should be physically active to safeguard their health," Lucia said.
However, the study showed greater cardiovascular risk for overweight and obese participants compared with those of a normal weight, regardless of how much exercise they did.
Participants who were obese and active were twice as likely to have high cholesterol, four times as likely to have diabetes and five times as likely to have high blood pressure as those who were normal weight but inactive.
"Exercise does not seem to compensate for the negative effects of excess weight," Lucia said. "This finding was also observed overall in both men and women when they were analysed separately."
Lucia underlined that it is "equally important" to fight obesity and inactivity.
"Weight loss should remain a primary target for health policies together with promoting active lifestyles," he said.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 22, 2021)

Fat Shaming !
FAAAAAT SHAAAAMING ! 

Seriously tho, did we need a new study to tell us what we've already have known since like forever ?

What's gonna be next ? 

New study showing that the Earth is actually round ?

What a fucking clown world.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jan 22, 2021)

TYPE-Rey said:


> What's gonna be next ?
> 
> New study showing that the Earth is actually round ?



There are a lot of flat earthers in the states, who could use that study, though.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 22, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 22, 2021)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Seriously tho, did we need a new study to tell us what we've already have known since like forever ?



That's all we've been doing for like six or seven years now


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 22, 2021)

The most fucked up patients are always fat pieces of shit. They consume hospital resources like they swallow cheap pastries. And, of course, their inbred progeny always expect us to fix them no matter what.

It’s a big part of why intensive care is so nihilistic here.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 22, 2021)

Overwatch said:


> The most fucked up patients are always fat pieces of shit. They consume hospital resources like they swallow cheap pastries. And, of course, their inbred progeny always expect us to fix them no matter what.
> 
> It’s a big part of why intensive care is so nihilistic here.



It seems like you're starting to chaff against your work a lot


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 22, 2021)

Well no shit. And in a similar vein, your heart doesn't really distinguish between carrying around 30 extra lbs of fat or 30 lbs of muscle. "Bigorexia" is also a thing. There are dudes who have died of massive coronaries because their pecs were so over-developed the doctors couldn't jump start their hearts.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Jim (Jan 22, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Well no shit. And in a similar vein, your heart doesn't really distinguish between carrying around 30 extra lbs of fat or 30 lbs of muscle. "Bigorexia" is also a thing. There are dudes who have died of massive coronaries because their pecs were so over-developed the doctors couldn't jump start their hearts.


i wonder, if they increased the voltage enough to jump start their hearts, would they have to remove dead muscle?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 22, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 22, 2021)

Jim said:


> i wonder, if they increased the voltage enough to jump start their hearts, would they have to remove dead muscle?



Yeah I dunno. I know the specific instance I'm thinking of is Michael Clark Duncan, famous for playing John Coffey in Green Mile. He died young and it was a damn shame. He was a HUGE man and not fat at all, but still huge, and all that extra weight just isn't good on a man to carry around. Anyone who tells you differently isn't supported by science.


----------



## Junta1987 (Jan 22, 2021)

Who would have thought!

"Fat Pride" is retarded. You should of course not bully overweight people but they are unhealthy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2021)

I never understood why we go harder on fatties than smokers. Or why we care at all when people have all the information available and yet still chooses to slowly kill themselves.

I've always had a "it's your life, do what you want with it" type of approach. But I see people get so.._angry_ when people chooses to be fat. I don't get it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jan 22, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I never understood why we go harder on fatties than smokers. Or why we care at all when people have all the information available and yet still chooses to slowly kill themselves.
> 
> I've always had a "it's your life, do what you want with it" type of approach. But I see people get so.._angry_ when people chooses to be fat. I don't get it


It would not be a problem if some progressive medias had not chosen to make people believe that being overweight don't pose any health problem and use the word "fat shaming" when people denounce the fact that being too fat is a sign of unhealthy lifestyle or disease. i have yet to see a major smoker movement saying that cigarettes cure cancer or help people live longer.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schneider (Jan 22, 2021)

belongs to more common sense than news.

but chubby mofos still knockin fools out tho..


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 22, 2021)

You can be fit but fit and still get your heart clogged up with you shitty eating habits.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 23, 2021)

This guy's awesome tho.

He's like 150-180 kg but he's like one of the best players in his team, and you can tell he knows his tehnicall shit.


God forbid he falls on you tho.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RavenSupreme (Jan 23, 2021)

Was there really anyone who questioned being fat = not being fit?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (Jan 23, 2021)

TYPE-Rey said:


> This guy's awesome tho.
> 
> He's like 150-180 kg but he's like one of the best players in his team, and you can tell he knows his tehnicall shit.
> 
> ...


Fookin hell game looks lit af. What is it called?


RavenSupreme said:


> Was there really anyone who questioned being fat = not being fit?



Well there are those fat but fit people who tries to prove something by running marathons. And ofc the boxers from my post, but the second picture (ruiz vs. Aj) fat fool actually lost the rematch due to stuffing his face in a buffett too much instead of properly training for the rematch (fat man doesnt have enough gas to carry the extra fat and chase the opponent around)

Oh, and skinny fat is also a thing btw


----------



## dergeist (Jan 23, 2021)

Well yeah, being fat/overweight/obese is bad for your heart even if you can run marathons. Like all things the pump if understand constant stress will burn out faster. The fatter you are the more your heart has to work harder to pump blood. Exercise is just stressing it even more in that instance. And who knows how much inflammation is hiding under the layers of fat.

One should start eating slightly less and start doing strength training (sets of 5-6 reps), so they don't burn off muscle (body likes to keep fat and burns what it deems unnecessary first) as they lose weight. Once your down to a reasonable weight then one should incorporate cardio, until then they should up their walking regiment.

That's the way I was taught it, and it made more sense than spending hours on cardio, stressing and then binging. And it's far more efficient + easier to adopt.


----------



## egressmadara (Jan 23, 2021)

no more fat shaming

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheMoffinMan (Jan 23, 2021)

But what about T h i c c but fit?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 23, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Fookin hell game looks lit af. What is it called?


Handball.
Or European Handball to make it different from whatever the fuck the americans are doing.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2021)

Imagine being fat and justifying it to yourself using debunked logic.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 23, 2021)

Is _anyone _surprised ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (Jan 23, 2021)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Handball.
> Or European Handball to make it different from whatever the fuck the americans are doing.


Man ive been missing out. Dont think its even present in my country sadly.

Looks like a football and basketball hybrid, or a high octane volleyball game.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 23, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Man ive been missing out. Dont think its even present in my country sadly.
> 
> Looks like a football and basketball hybrid, or a high octane volleyball game.


We play this game at school in France even if the professional game are not as popular as football, rugby or basketball.
Still you can watch PSG vs Barca in handball.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 23, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Man ive been missing out. Dont think its even present in my country sadly.
> 
> Looks like a football and basketball hybrid, or a high octane volleyball game.


it's basically football, but you use your hands instead of feet.

It's super cool, i used yo play it professionally. Super high paced  and lots of contact .


Le Male Absolu said:


> We play this game at school in France even if the professional game are not as popular as football, rugby or basketball.


That's funny since France's like the best team in the world like by far.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 23, 2021)

TYPE-Rey said:


> That's funny since France's like the best team in the world like by far.


Yes, that’s a little bit mystery for me. It’s a little bit like the Americans when they win a international football game saying they winning in a sport they don’t care. That’s a little bit the same.
But all the french played at least once Handball and the handball network with clubs all around the country might be strong without a heavy coverage from the media.
I know handball is a huge sport in Croatia.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 23, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I never understood why we go harder on fatties than smokers. Or why we care at all when people have all the information available and yet still chooses to slowly kill themselves.
> 
> I've always had a "it's your life, do what you want with it" type of approach. But I see people get so.._angry_ when people chooses to be fat. I don't get it


Society is bitches, that's why. 

Now I'm going to post some weird Muscle Gut Bowser shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2021)

CrownedEagle said:


> It would not be a problem if some progressive medias had not chosen to make people believe that being overweight don't pose any health problem and use the word "fat shaming" when people denounce the fact that being too fat is a sign of unhealthy lifestyle or disease. i have yet to see a major smoker movement saying that cigarettes cure cancer or help people live longer.


The progressive media I've been exposed to actually pushed for healthy eating --with Michelle Obama leading the charge. I've only heard the people complaining depending on which side they fell under.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 23, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> The progress media I've been exposed actually pushed for healthy eating with Michelle Obama leading the charge. I've only heard the people complaining depending on which side they fell under.


I think he's upset we can't mock people for being fat anymore just openly, which is the thing that's changed. Progressives for sure seem to be the one promoting more positive eating habits than the people who look like they cleaned out a whole Cracker Barrel.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 23, 2021)

Which is why you have   mastodons appearing on progressive  magazines(some of these being sport based)  in order to promote "body positivity " or whatever nonsensical term they come up with.

And ironically the dude i posted , who's actually doing it, playing professionally and being the best player in his team is or was  virtually unknown. 
I love how people are trying hard to be like their shit doesn't stink so to speak.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2021)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Which is why you have   mastodons appearing on progressive  magazines(some of these being sport based)  in order to promote "body positivity " or whatever nonsensical term they come up with.
> 
> And ironically the dude i posted , who's actually doing it, playing professionally and being the best player in his team is or was  virtually unknown.
> I love how people are trying hard to be like their shit doesn't stink so to speak.


Sport magazines are showing fatties? I'd like to see this . 

And the body positivity movement isn't pushing that being fat is healthy. It's more trying to lessen the strong criticisms that fat people face. There's no reason to tell an overweight individual to go die. Or that looking at them is disgusting. But that's more normal than you may think.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 23, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sport magazines are showing fatties? I'd like to see this .
> 
> And the body positivity movement isn't pushing that being fat is healthy. It's more tryinf to lessen the strong criticisms that fat people face. There's no reason to tell an overweight individual to go die. Or that looking at them is disgusting. But that's more normal than you may think.


I wouldn't waste my time, he's probably one of them dudes who think a woman who's 5'11'' weighing 175 pounds is some disgusting fatty.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jan 23, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> The progressive media I've been exposed to actually pushed for healthy eating --with Michelle Obama leading the charge. I've only heard the people complaining depending on which side they fell under.


Lizzio, Tess Holiday, Chrissy Metz for exemple disagree with you and the media that promote them also. being a little fat is not a problem, the danger is morbid obesity and people can't tell the two apart.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 23, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sport magazines are showing fatties? I'd like to see this .
> 
> And the body positivity movement isn't pushing that being fat is healthy. It's more trying to lessen the strong criticisms that fat people face. There's no reason to tell an overweight individual to go die. Or that looking at them is disgusting. But that's more normal than you may think.






you were saying ?



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I wouldn't waste my time, he's probably one of them dudes who think a woman who's 5'11'' weighing 175 pounds is some disgusting fatty.


Of course you wouldn't, cause aside from throwing ad hominems at people and throwing around dead brained platitudes, you have nothing to say.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 23, 2021)

CrownedEagle said:


> Lizzio, Tess Holiday, Chrissy Metz for exemple dissagree with you and the media that promote them also.


Promote them how? By acknowledging they exist? Like they do exist. People are fat. Like get over. it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2021)

CrownedEagle said:


> Lizzio, Tess Holiday, Chrissy Metz for exemple disagree with you and the media that promote them also. being a little fat is not a problem, the danger is morbid obesity and people can't tell the two apart.


Lizzo just don't want to be attacked for being fat. Which if you read how people interact with her. It's a common theme.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jan 23, 2021)

Remember not to get fat kids, cause if you do, the zombies will catch you.


----------



## Breadman (Jan 23, 2021)

Welp. Guess I'll die.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 23, 2021)

TYPE-Rey said:


> you were saying ?


The cosmopolitan is a sports magazine

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## dergeist (Jan 23, 2021)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Which is why you have   mastodons appearing on progressive  magazines(some of these being sport based)  in order to promote "body positivity " or whatever nonsensical term they come up with.
> 
> And ironically the dude i posted , who's actually doing it, playing professionally and being the best player in his team is or was  virtually unknown.
> I love how people are trying hard to be like their shit doesn't stink so to speak.



Progressive should've been in quotation marks, we know they're not really as they claim.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 23, 2021)

In other captain obvious news.

The fatter you get, the harder the heart has to work to distribute blood throughout the body, the more pressure your joints are under, the harder it is to lead an active lifestyle that would encourage weight loss.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 23, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I never understood why we go harder on fatties than smokers. *Or why we care at all when people have all the information available and yet still chooses to slowly kill themselves.*
> 
> I've always had a "it's your life, do what you want with it" type of approach. But I see people get so.._angry_ when people chooses to be fat. I don't get it


That all depends if you care enough about the common man/woman, or more commonly your friends, that you would encourage them to take on healthier habits. A lot of people do.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> That all depends if you care enough about the common man/woman, or more commonly your friends, that you would encourage them to take on healthier habits. A lot of people do.


Caring about you friends is suggesting better food choices. Saying "hey man, that's not good for you" not "stop stuffing your face you fat bitch!"

I doubt most people actually care about the eating habits of common strangers. They just don't want that "pushed on them".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 23, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Caring about you friends is suggesting better food choices. Saying "hey man, that's not good for you" not "stop stuffing your face you fat bitch!"
> 
> I doubt most people actually care about the eating habits of common strangers. They just don't want that "pushed on them".


It's more so a philosophical question of when do you stop caring about the well being of other humans. Is it beyond close friends/family, beyond your local community, beyond your town, beyond your country?

If you cared about the wellbeing of the people in your country for example, you would get angry if there was a general trend towards to, and promotion of, obesity in your country.


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2021)

TYPE-Rey said:


> This guy's awesome tho.
> 
> He's like 150-180 kg but he's like one of the best players in his team, and you can tell he knows his tehnicall shit.
> 
> ...


Damn he can move for a big guy. Lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> It's more so a philosophical question of when do you stop caring about the well being of other humans. Is it beyond close friends/family, beyond your local community, beyond your town, beyond your country?
> 
> If you cared about the wellbeing of the people in your country for example, you would get angry if there was a general trend towards to, and promotion of, obesity in your country.


Like I said, I believe in freedom of choice. Especially when knowledge of consequences is fully available.

I can tell someone the stove is hot. I can show them how it burns. But if you as an experienced adult still choose to lay your hand on a hot stove..who is to blame?

And since we're being philosophical..how much prying into the lives of others should be allowed? The dangers of smoking cigarettes far outweighs it's benefits. Instead of banning the substance, a warning label is slapped on the box..because of money sure..but also ethics . How much control is too much?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 23, 2021)

Gesy's just saying this because he likes thic women.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 23, 2021)

*New *study?  You serious.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 23, 2021)

There was a garmin sponsored runner who was promoting the body positive movement called dorothy beal who has a whole product line around how anyone can have a runner's body. I thought it was interesting because she's a runner, but I just looked her up and she's very trim and super athletic and looks like your average runner so now I don't know what that was about.


----------



## JFF (Jan 23, 2021)

CrownedEagle said:


> (CNN)The negative effects of excess body fat on  can't be canceled out by maintaining , according to new research.
> Previous studies had suggested that being physically fit could mitigate the negative effects of being overweight on heart health, but this is not the case, according to a new study in the European Journal of Preventive Cardiology, a journal of the European Society of Cardiology (ESC), published Thursday.
> "One cannot be 'fat but healthy.' This was the first nationwide analysis to show that being regularly active is not likely to eliminate the detrimental health effects of excess body fat," said study author Alejandro Lucia, a professor of exercise physiology at the European University of Madrid.
> "Our findings refute the notion that a physically active lifestyle can completely negate the deleterious effects of overweight and obesity."
> ...


Interesting study.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You ever seen a girl reduce a chicken leg to just bone in like five seconds.
> 
> Do I need to say more?


How a lady eats her chicken can tell you a lot about her...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 23, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> How a lady eats her chicken can tell you a lot about her...


I've come to the conclusion that Jewish women love fried chicken. And I'm okay with it.


----------



## Gin (Jan 23, 2021)

Breadman said:


> Welp. Guess I'll die.


change to lettuceman and save yourself

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Island (Jan 23, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sport magazines are showing fatties? I'd like to see this .





TYPE-Rey said:


> you were saying ?


You think Cosmopolitan is a sports magazine?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 23, 2021)

I poked around google figuring there must be something, and there are some things.



though something tells me the section about "3 reasons your weight doesn't matter" is more to do with encouraging people to start running at any size and not how you're healthy even if you're morbidly obese. Which the woman on the cover is not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## egressmadara (Jan 23, 2021)

End body shaming


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 23, 2021)

This one's interesting because she looks unhealthy, yet she's an olympian. (at shot put, but)




> One of my clearest memories from high school — and my early days of being a shot putter — happened in the lobby of a movie theater. A boy from another school was chatting me up, being flirty, and asked me my name — and when I told him, his jaw dropped and he took a step back. He recognized it from the newspaper. By that point, I was a fixture in the local sports section; my skill at throwing had earned me plenty of ink, with talk of scholarships and a spot on an international team. But my minor fame wasn't what surprised that
> boy. It was what I looked like.
> 
> "I thought you'd look like a man," he stuttered. I had to laugh. I'm girly and curvy, but so many people expect an athlete to look tough and masculine. Or maybe this fellow teenager expected me to look more like my father, Michael Carter, who had won a silver medal for shot put in the 1984 Olympics and went on to win three Super Bowls as a nose tackle for the San Francisco 49ers (he also happens to be my coach). Hardly: I'm obsessed with false eyelashes, and even today, as an Olympic athlete, I always get my nails done a couple of days before a meet, and decide on a hairstyle, too. The night before, I'll lay out the makeup I want to put on: a brow filler, a lipstick—there's a NYX red one that looks great with those Team USA uniforms—and my lashes. I _have _to have my lashes. For me, it all sets the tone: I'm getting ready to go to work.
> ...



main takeaway



> After the 2012 Olympics, I returned to training, but unlike in previous years, my off-season weight gain didn't melt off as soon as I got back to my routine. I was tired and my clothes weren't fitting. I'd been diagnosed with hypothyroidism, which means my thyroid is underactive, and that slows my metabolism. I'd experienced some symptoms before, but they got much worse, and I ultimately put on 90 pounds. It was _crazy _for me. After a lifetime of feeling at home in my plus-size body, I was a 27-year-old having self-esteem issues. Clothes shopping stopped being fun and became a chore, I couldn't wear the curve-showing styles I loved without Spanx—and I worried that my new body would affect my training. But I continued to push myself in practice, focusing on my technique, and I also pushed myself to learn more about my condition. Ultimately, some medication adjustments helped me get back on track. At a summer 2013 competition in Des Moines, IA, I threw 20.24 meters—a new American record, which was a longtime personal goal. I remember thinking, _Finally! _I'd broken through. I could still do this. And I could do it better than ever.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Gesy's just saying this because he likes thic women.


Thicc*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yamato (Jan 23, 2021)

Should be obvious already


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jan 23, 2021)

Obesity not even once


----------



## Breadman (Jan 23, 2021)

Gin said:


> change to lettuceman and save yourself



But bread and carbs tastes so good.   

Nah but for real I need to get more active, I don't mind being on the chunkier side, but I do stand to lose some weight.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jan 24, 2021)

Island said:


> You think Cosmopolitan is a sports magazine?


Do i ?

Let's see.... no, not really.

I just picked up the first image i saw out of laziness i must admit. 


reiatsuflow said:


> poked around google figuring there must be something, and there are some things.


Thank you, i should have posted that.

I just love the hypocrisy 

Go Progressives !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Djomla (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Bielec (Jan 24, 2021)

There is a lot of misinformation on the internet, so it's bound to happen that some people will believe that being fat has no downsides, even if it  obvious for majority.


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 24, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Which the woman on the cover is not.


...... man American standards are different.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## Ejenku (Jan 24, 2021)

Power lifters are fat but fit


----------



## dergeist (Jan 24, 2021)

Ejenku said:


> Power lifters are fat but fit



You're joking right, they're strong but fat. Fit is something like my fave powerlifter

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Schneider (Jan 24, 2021)

Ejenku said:


> Power lifters are fat but fit


I think you mean strongmen.

Alot of heavier (olympian) powerlifters may look thicc but underneath they most likely filled to the brim with muscle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 24, 2021)

If I may speak for everyone when I say "uh no duh"


----------



## Ejenku (Jan 24, 2021)

dergeist said:


> You're joking right, they're strong but fat. Fit is something like my fave powerlifter





Schneider said:


> I think you mean strongmen.
> 
> Alot of heavier (olympian) powerlifters may look thicc but underneath they most likely filled to the brim with muscle


Yea im taking strongmen not like the fitness lifters.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 24, 2021)

dergeist said:


> You're joking right, they're strong but fat. Fit is something like my fave powerlifter


You want to fuck a dude, you're not fooling anyone.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## dergeist (Jan 24, 2021)

Ejenku said:


> Yea im taking strongmen not like the fitness lifters.



Fitness lifters   I think she's got a few records. And shattered a few, iirc.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 24, 2021)

dergeist said:


> You're joking right, they're strong but fat. Fit is something like my fave powerlifter



To much muscle

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 24, 2021)

Pliskin said:


> ...... man American standards are different.



"If you ain't rolling around on a scooter then you ain't not morbidly obese none."
-

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## dergeist (Jan 24, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> To much muscle



Nobody fucks the muscles, although the lack of rack is..


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 24, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Nobody fucks the muscles, although the lack of rack is..


Those are pecs fam.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 24, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Nobody fucks the muscles, although the lack of rack is..



When i grab a girls ass i don't want it to feel anything like mine. 

And based on those pictures her ass probably feels way harder then mine does

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (Jan 24, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Those are pecs fam.



She's probably Saturday size, I saw some curve, but not enough


----------



## Breadman (Jan 24, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> You want to fuck a dude, you're not fooling anyone.





Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> To much muscle



COWARDS, THE BOTH OF YOU.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Island (Jan 24, 2021)

"This woman is 2/10, way too much muscle," I say as I finish my 3rd Mountain Dew of the day and lick the Doritos dust off my fingers.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 24, 2021)

Island said:


> "This woman is 2/10, way too much muscle," I say as I finish my 3rd Mountain Dew of the day and lick the Doritos dust off my fingers.


Fuck, don't talk junk food right now man. I'm cutting.  

I'd lick the Doritos dust off your fingers at this point.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 24, 2021)

Did doritos murder cheetos? I can't remember the last time I saw cheetos anywhere.


----------



## dergeist (Jan 24, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Did doritos murder cheetos? I can't remember the last time I saw cheetos anywhere.



Cheetos had a brief stint in the UK, now we only have Doritos


----------



## David (Jan 24, 2021)

Stop targeting me with your attacks, OP.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 24, 2021)

dergeist said:


> You're joking right, they're strong but fat. Fit is something like my fave powerlifter


She's juiced up bruh


----------



## Breadman (Jan 24, 2021)

David said:


> Stop targeting me with your attacks, OP.



Don't worry my brother, we will be the ones to survive the Nuclear Winter due to years of carb bloating preparations.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (Jan 25, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> She's juiced up bruh



She's not, she passes the juicing tests and competes at a professional level. She is an exception and not the norm, I must admit.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 25, 2021)

Lulz at the "Too much muscle" incels    


Edit: The fact we needed a study to confirm what we've known forever really irks me. I blame social media for people's current level of stupidity (or rather the fact that it's become so easy to see). The healthy at any weight people are basically flat earthers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 25, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Lulz at the "Too much muscle" incels

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 25, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> You want to fuck a dude, you're not fooling anyone.





Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> To much muscle





Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> When i grab a girls ass i don't want it to feel anything like mine.
> 
> And based on those pictures her ass probably feels way harder then mine does


Bruh, just because you have a jello ass doesn't mean women need to have that too.  How do you think women get nice big booties without surgery or genetics?


Island said:


> "This woman is 2/10, way too much muscle," I say as I finish my 3rd Mountain Dew of the day and lick the Doritos dust off my fingers.


Exactly


Vivo Diez said:


> She's juiced up bruh


Nah, if she were juiced up she'd look more like this:


Roids turn men into women and women into men


> Anabolic Steroid Use in Men​
> Reduction in testicle size
> Low sperm count
> Balding
> ...





Breadman said:


> Don't worry my brother, we will be the ones to survive the Nuclear Winter due to years of carb bloating preparations.


Now your name makes sense

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 25, 2021)

dergeist said:


> She's not, she passes the juicing tests and competes at a professional level. She is an exception and not the norm, I must admit.





Subarashii said:


> Nah, if she were juiced up she'd look more like this:


Oh you sweet summer child.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 25, 2021)

Island said:


> "This woman is 2/10, way too much muscle," I say as I finish my 3rd Mountain Dew of the day and lick the Doritos dust off my fingers.


Mountain dew is my favorite soda


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 25, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Oh you sweet summer child.


She could just have good genes and eats a lot.  Not everyone is juicing.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 25, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Bruh, just because you have a jello ass doesn't mean women need to have that too.  How do you think women get nice big booties without surgery or genetics?
> 
> Exactly
> 
> ...



My ass is pretty firm actually and I have no desire for my girls ass to feel like that. 

You must be white. White people be  always liking these muscle girls or bony ass women with no meat on them

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 25, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> She could just have good genes and eats a lot.  Not everyone is juicing.


Oh you sweet summer child.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 25, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> My ass is pretty firm actually and I have no desire for my girls ass to feel like that.
> 
> You must be white. White people be  always liking these muscle girls or bony ass women with no meat on them


Cuz it's only way non-fat white women can get some decent curves!   
Do you think she's constantly flexing her butt? It's not gonna be hard all the time just because she's muscular

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 25, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Oh you sweet summer child.


Show me the proof!


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 25, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> My ass is pretty firm actually and I have no desire for my girls ass to feel like that.
> 
> You must be white. White people be  always liking these muscle girls or bony ass women with no meat on them


 Lol it's funny you use the word "meat" but you mean "fat".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 25, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Bruh, just because you have a jello ass doesn't mean women need to have that too.  How do you think women get nice big booties without surgery or genetics?


Why you quoting me in this, I wasn't insulting her ass. Lol


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 25, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Why you quoting me in this, I wasn't insulting her ass. Lol


Whoops


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 25, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Lol it's funny you use the word "meat" but you mean "fat".


Well, if that's what he means then I got plenty of "meat" 
Too much some might say

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 25, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Whoops


I gotta work for my ass too, I get the struggle.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 25, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Show me the proof!


It's called "having a pair of eyes":


If you see very low body fat and very significant muscular development on a woman that rivals what you can achieve peak natty as a man...You might say she's not natural.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 25, 2021)

Yeah I mean, those abs and traps are pretty robust tbf

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 25, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> It's called "having a pair of eyes":
> 
> 
> If you see very low body fat and very significant muscular development on a woman that rivals what* you can achieve peak natty as a man*...You might say she's not natural.


Peak natty as a man??
Is that for your average guy or a guy with good genes?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 25, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> It's called "having a pair of eyes":
> 
> 
> If you see very low body fat and very significant muscular development on a woman that rivals what you can achieve peak natty as a man...You might say she's not natural.


Please put a spoiler on this shit.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 25, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Lol it's funny you use the word "meat" but you mean "fat".



Trying to be politically correct here. Girls don't like the fat word. 

But yes since you mentioned it I mean FAT. not muscle if I wanted muscle I would just date one of my homies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 25, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Trying to be politically correct here. Girls don't like the fat word.
> 
> But yes since you mentioned it I mean FAT. not muscle if I wanted muscle I would just date one of my homies.


  Fair play


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 25, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Please put a spoiler on this shit.


Oh that's why I quoted you, your toxic masculinity was showing. Just because dudes like muscular women doesn't make them gay, and even if it is a way for them deal with a repressed homosexuality why is there a need to make fun of them?  Could it be it hits too close to home for your own repressed sexual urges and makes you uncomfortable so you need to lash out?
Given that (poorer) men's lizard brains want a fat female because of her ability to keep weight/access to food and therefore her fecundity, could it be that, as cultural and attractiveness standards change that muscular girls are the new fat girls, in the mind of the (poorer) man's lizard brain? She's clearly able to afford a lot of food and takes very good care of her physical self.  This attraction could be a pendulum shift for some men's brains from "I like fat" to "I like muscle"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 25, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Trying to be politically correct here. Girls don't like the fat word.
> 
> But yes since you mentioned it I mean FAT. not muscle if I wanted muscle I would just date one of my homies.


... do you think women have no muscle?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 25, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> ... do you think women have no muscle?



I would hope so pretty sure without muscle you would be dead.


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 25, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I would hope so pretty sure without muscle you would be dead.


There are dudes who _prefer_ anorexic women.  The world is a strange place, brother.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 25, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Peak natty as a man??
> Is that for your average guy or a guy with good genes?


Sorry to burst your bubble, but a lot of people you see are juiced up 

Just look at some legitimate natural bodybuilding competitions as a reference point. And those are genetic freaks that put insane hours in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I would hope so pretty sure without muscle you would be dead.


i'm sure people like dead people as well.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 25, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Oh that's why I quoted you, your toxic masculinity was showing. Just because dudes like muscular women doesn't make them gay, and even if it is a way for them deal with a repressed homosexuality why is there a need to make fun of them?
> Given that (poorer) men's lizard brains want a fat female because of her ability to keep weight/access to food and therefore her fecundity, could it be that, as cultural and attractiveness standards change that muscular girls are the new fat girls, in the mind of the (poorer) man's lizard brain? She's clearly able to afford a lot of food and takes very good care of her physical self.  This attraction could be a pendulum shift for some men's brains from "I like fat" to "I like muscle"


I think you are confused, that bitch isn't a normal muscular girl. I give the same shit to the body builder men that look like lou ferrigno's crap.

And calling someone out on repressed homosexuality isn't making fun of them. And it was a joke anyway.......

Also talk about lizard brain all you want, if I was attracted to that I'd just fuck my homie. Sup @makeoutparadise


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 25, 2021)

This is absolute peak natty for most dudes with great genetics:

*Spoiler*: __ 









This is absolute peak natty for most women with great genetics:

*Spoiler*: __ 









And the average person will never achieve these examples no matter how hard they try. Most muscle girls you see are juiced up and growing out mustaches behind your back


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 25, 2021)

What the hell does natty mean? Honestly thought we were talking about @Natty.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 25, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> What the hell does natty mean? Honestly thought we were talking about @Natty.


Natural

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 25, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Natural


Awwww, I see.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jan 25, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> What the hell does natty mean?


"All natural"
I believe it means no drugs were taken to achieve their body.



Vivo Diez said:


> This is absolute peak natty for most dudes with great genetics:


I'm pretty sure that dude isn't natty.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 25, 2021)

Jim said:


> i'm sure people like dead people as well.


Here's one



Vivo Diez said:


> This is absolute peak natty for most dudes with great genetics:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Ok but the girl @dergeist posted looks marginally bigger than the girl you posted. She just happens to have bigger boobs. Their quads are still enormous and their abs are shredded, der's girl is probably just thicker on the bottom naturally with less up top (or "pear shaped" as they say)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 25, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> I think you are confused, that bitch isn't a normal muscular girl. I give the same shit to the body builder men that look like lou ferrigno's crap.
> 
> And calling someone out on repressed homosexuality isn't making fun of them. And it was a joke anyway.......
> 
> Also talk about lizard brain all you want, if I was attracted to that I'd just fuck my homie. Sup @makeoutparadise



What you do with your homies is between you and God #marriageequality


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 25, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> What you do with your homies is between you and God #marriageequality


Woah now, don't put words in my mouth. Never said I wanted to marry his ass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (Jan 25, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Here's one
> 
> 
> Ok but the girl @dergeist posted looks marginally bigger than the girl you posted. She just happens to have bigger boobs. Their quads are still enormous and their abs are shredded, der's girl is probably just thicker on the bottom naturally with less up top (or "pear shaped" as they say)



Yes, pretty much. Besides she's a powerlifter, well was also on Canada's Olympic team so they focus mainly on the leg intensive lifts, and being a pound for pound competition keep a lower body fat percentage.






Capt. Autismo said:


> Woah now, don't put words in my mouth. Never said I wanted to marry his ass.



You sure it came across that way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 25, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Yes, pretty much. Besides she's a powerlifter, well was also on Canada's Olympic team so they focus mainly on the leg intensive lifts, and being a pound for pound competition keep a lower body fat percentage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You cannot compete in olympic powerlifting at a high level without juicing  



If you think this transformation is natural and attainable in 3 years as she claims, I don't know what to tell you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (Jan 25, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> You cannot compete in olympic powerlifting at a high level without juicing
> 
> 
> 
> If you think this transformation is natural and attainable in 3 years as she claims, I don't know what to tell you



Stop hating, it's natural. They go through vigorous random pics testing. Heck Wada can come up on you while you're asleep and test you. You might be reeling from not being as genetically gifted, it happens to the best of us

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 25, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Stop hating, it's natural. They go through vigorous random pics testing. Heck Wada can come up on you while you're asleep and test you. You might be reeling from not being as genetically gifted, it happens to the best of us


Yeah, same with armstrong. Give his medals back.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 25, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Stop hating, it's natural. They go through vigorous random pics testing. Heck Wada can come up on you while you're asleep and test you. You might be reeling from not being as genetically gifted, it happens to the best of us


Stay in your muscle girl dreamland if you want, I cannot save you

My only beef is with people showcasing their body that's clearly enhanced and either them or their fans claiming it's natural, then newbies that start exercising get the wrong image in their head and get disappointed when they're not getting the same gains as their favorite fitness influencer after years of training, some might start juicing themselves.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (Jan 25, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Yeah, same with armstrong. Give his medals back.



Armstrong was working with inside men, no



Vivo Diez said:


> Stay in your muscle girl dreamland if you want, I cannot save you
> 
> My only beef is with people showcasing their body that's clearly enhanced and either them or their fans claiming it's natural, then newbies that start exercising get the wrong image in their head and get disappointed when they're not getting the same gains as their favorite fitness influencer after years of training, some might start juicing themselves.



I don't really like choseled girls dude, this one is just cute, it might be the face. 

That I don't really care about, everybody should know they have a different genetic disposition. They shouldn't expect the same results, they have their own to achieve.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 25, 2021)

My favorite  is when fat fucks come into the place I work then ask for a sandwich sans the bread... with extra cheese, bacon, meat, and no vegetables for their "diet"

You deserve every pound you fool.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 25, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Armstrong was working with inside men, no


I think you understand the point. He's not the only one who has gotten away with doping for years. I remember it was a huge problem in cycling though.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 25, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> My favorite  is when *fat fucks* come into the place I work then ask for a sandwich sans the bread... with extra cheese, bacon, meat, and no vegetables for their "diet"
> 
> You deserve every pound you fool.


And you deserve to work in subway.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 25, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> And you deserve to work in subway.


I work at Jersey Mikes~

Either way, seems I've touched a nerve

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 25, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> I work at Jersey Mikes~
> 
> Either way, seems I've touched a nerve


I just couldn't pass up the opportunity. The setup was too perfect.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 25, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> I think you are confused, that bitch isn't a normal muscular girl. I give the same shit to the body builder men that look like lou ferrigno's crap.
> 
> And calling someone out on repressed homosexuality isn't making fun of them. And it was a joke anyway.......
> 
> Also talk about lizard brain all you want, if I was attracted to that I'd just fuck my homie. Sup @makeoutparadise


Sup baby, you up? I got lobster

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 25, 2021)

Does that mean he, too, is on roids?
I mean, it's pretty rampant, I'll give him that, just looking at the rates of abuse/violent outbursts/murder done by people in his profession, the roid rage is real.


Vivo Diez said:


> You cannot compete in olympic powerlifting at a high level without juicing
> 
> 
> 
> If you think this transformation is natural and attainable in 3 years as she claims, I don't know what to tell you


I mean, she's pretty trim in that first pic, like you can see her ab definition, the only thin that got way bigger were her thighs and arms and if she's lifting crazy heavy that tracks.  3 years seems doable for that.  If she looked like this or something in her before pic, yeah, I'd cry foul:

Don't get me wrong, I'm sure she's using some kind of natural "enhancers" but if she's in the Olympics she's not using straight up 'roids.


Vivo Diez said:


> Stay in your muscle girl dreamland if you want, I cannot save you
> 
> My only beef is with people showcasing their body that's clearly enhanced and either them or their fans claiming it's natural, then newbies that start exercising get the wrong image in their head and get disappointed when they're not getting the same gains as their favorite fitness influencer after years of training, some might start juicing themselves.


This I agree with.  But my beef is more with the myriad IG models who use surgery to get the look they want and then deny it.  Most people, through hard work and dedication can build the body they want


Nep Nep said:


> My favorite  is when fat fucks come into the place I work then ask for a sandwich sans the bread... with extra cheese, bacon, meat, and no vegetables for their "diet"
> 
> You deserve every pound you fool.


But it's low carb and that's how you lose weight, DIDN'T YOU KNOW!?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 25, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> I just couldn't pass up the opportunity. The setup was too perfect.


Fair enough then~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 25, 2021)

makeoutparadise said:


> Sup baby, you up? I got lobster


I want the aforementioned crab cakes.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 25, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> But it's low carb and that's how you lose weight, DIDN'T YOU KNOW!?


Bread is the final villain.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 25, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> I want the aforementioned crab cakes.


Oh you’ll get some cake alright


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 25, 2021)

@Subarashii  yeah he'd probably piss hot too (or he wouldn't as there's plenty of ways to cheat tests so I hear). Mike Tyson used a fake willy and a cup of his kid's urine.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 25, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> My favorite  is when fat fucks come into the place I work then ask for a sandwich sans the bread... with extra cheese, bacon, meat, and no vegetables for their "diet"
> 
> You deserve every pound you fool.


You better make my sandwich and hold the spit.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 25, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You better make my sandwich and hold the spit.



Be nice then, my tolerance for annoying customers is pretty much zero o3o~

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 25, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Be nice then, my tolerance for annoying customers is pretty much zero o3o~


Customer's always right.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 25, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Customer's always right.



Customer's always a Karen 'till proven otherwise~

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Breadman (Jan 25, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> It's called "having a pair of eyes":
> 
> 
> If you see very low body fat and very significant muscular development on a woman that rivals what you can achieve peak natty as a man...You might say she's not natural.



Hey mang, natural or not, I'd let her tap me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 25, 2021)

Breadman said:


> Hey mang, natural or not, I'd let her tap me.


I bet none of the dudes in here talking smack would say that to her face   


Delta Shell said:


> @Subarashii  yeah he'd probably piss hot too (or he wouldn't as there's plenty of ways to cheat tests so I hear). Mike Tyson used a fake willy and a cup of his kid's urine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 25, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> I bet none of the dudes in here talking smack would say that to her face


Or what? She'll deadlift me  ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## El Hit (Jan 25, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Does that mean he, too, is on roids?
> I mean, it's pretty rampant, I'll give him that, just looking at the rates of abuse/violent outbursts/murder done by people in his profession, the roid rage is real.
> 
> I mean, she's pretty trim in that first pic, like you can see her ab definition, the only thin that got way bigger were her thighs and arms and if she's lifting crazy heavy that tracks.  3 years seems doable for that.  If she looked like this or something in her before pic, yeah, I'd cry foul:
> ...


Nope 3 years is not enough for that, and olympics are full of roids, nothing natural about her enhancers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 25, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Or what? She'll deadlift me  ?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Subarashii (Jan 25, 2021)

El Hit said:


> Nope 3 years is not enough for that, and olympics are full of roids, nothing natural about her enhancers.


Honestly, I have no idea lol
I've been working out for 1X years and I'm just maintaining.  Never been shredded or ripped but I don't have a stringent workout/meal plan routine.  I just assume if you put in the hours and eat whatever you need to eat then you'll see a radical transformation


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 25, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


>


SO YOU ADMIT THAT'S HOW YOU WANT TO DIE!


----------



## blk (Jan 25, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> You cannot compete in olympic powerlifting at a high level without juicing
> 
> 
> 
> If you think this transformation is natural and attainable in 3 years as she claims, I don't know what to tell you



Either juice or 1-in-a-million genetically gifted imo... 

You definitely don't see girls like that at gyms normally, not even the gym-rats women are like that 99% of the times (excluding the rare super juiced-up ones).


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 25, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> SO YOU ADMIT THAT'S HOW YOU WANT TO DIE!


If I am to face death, it should be at the hips of a worthy opponent

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 25, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> If I am to face death, it should be at the hips of a worthy opponent

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Breadman (Jan 25, 2021)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 25, 2021)

Where's the gif of that russian lady rolling a frying pan up in her hands. Lol


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 25, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> If I am to face death, it should be at the hips of a worthy opponent

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 25, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Customer's always a Karen 'till proven otherwise~



Agreed 

How much for a sub though.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 25, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Agreed
> 
> How much for a sub though.



Jersey mikes is pricey. It's like 8-9 dollars for the half size 7.5 inchers, then 15-16 for the full size 15 inch ones.


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Vivo Diez said:
> 
> 
> > It's called "having a pair of eyes":
> ...


@Natty we need your take: is this peak you?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 25, 2021)

I have always wondered why obesity has never been treated with the same level of seriousness with which smoking and alcohol addiction are treated, because it is a severe health hazard; are people too afraid of offending others? No one is afraid of offending smokers or alcohol addicts for calling out their addictions, so I wish that society had not allowed openly calling out obesity to become a taboo. Hopefully, this situation shall eventually change, and efforts to eliminate obesity shall actually be taken seriously.


----------



## Breadman (Jan 25, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Where's the gif of that russian lady rolling a frying pan up in her hands. Lol



Couldn't find a gif but found a viid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 25, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> If I am to face death, it should be at the hips of a worthy opponent


Reminds of that scene in The Boys when this chick makes some dude eat her ass so hard their head pops like a balloon.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 25, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> Reminds of that scene in The Boys when this chick makes some dude eat her ass so hard their head pops like a balloon.


Wouldn't even know how to search that without making my search history look weird af.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 25, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> You want to fuck a dude, you're not fooling anyone.


Her clit must be huge.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jan 25, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Wouldn't even know how to search that without making my search history look weird af.


The only video of it I could find was a reaction vid which I refuse to link because I don't want to contribute to their views where they just ruin scenes from tv shows and say annoying crap over them.

I found a gif though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 25, 2021)

Capt. Autismo said:


> The only video of it I could find was a reaction vid which I refuse to link because I don't want to contribute to their views where they just ruin scenes from tv shows and say annoying crap over them.
> 
> I found a gif though.


What a ride.

I gotta say the brain-splattering part doesn't do it for me though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 25, 2021)

Breadman said:


> Couldn't find a gif but found a viid.


Gee. Zus. CHRIST
That's one of those cheap pans from Wish.com

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Breadman (Jan 25, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Gee. Zus. CHRIST
> That's one of those cheap pans from Wish.com



... Bitch, I don't care WHAT sort of pan that is, I just want her to do that to ME.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 25, 2021)

Breadman said:


> ... Bitch, I don't care WHAT sort of pan that is, I just want her to do that to ME.



She's like a 4/10 no thanks


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 26, 2021)

Breadman said:


> Couldn't find a gif but found a viid.



Why is there like porn music in the background? Does she peg the cameraman with it after?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Breadman (Jan 26, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> She's like a 4/10 no thanks



I've looked up photos of her, she's got a cute smile, she's cute.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 26, 2021)

Unh yah! Let me shove das pan up das boipussy! Aneta vill show you how much of a patheteec worm you really are!


----------



## GRIMMM (Jan 26, 2021)

Lowkey kink on chubby girls.


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 26, 2021)

GRIMMM said:


> Lowkey kink on chubby girls.


You can be honest here, your fiance doesn't have an account.
Tell us how you either want a woman to crush your head with her thighs or how gey dat shit iz lulz

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Jan 26, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> *You can be honest here, your fiance doesn't have an account.*
> Tell us how you either want a woman to crush your head with her thighs or how gey dat shit iz lulz


How can you be sure?!


----------



## Natty (Jan 27, 2021)

David said:


> @Natty we need your take: is this peak you?


peak me is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashi (Jan 27, 2021)

Natty said:


> peak me is


SO CRINGE


----------



## Natty (Jan 27, 2021)

Ashi said:


> SO CRINGE


Peak me is actually different but it isn't appropriate for this board and you're too young


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 27, 2021)

Natty said:


> peak me is


You deserve a better beer than that ma’am


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2021)

i didn't even realize that was beer.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 10, 2022)

N E W
E
W


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Sep 10, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have always wondered why obesity has never been treated with the same level of seriousness with which smoking and alcohol addiction are treated, because it is a severe health hazard; are people too afraid of offending others? No one is afraid of offending smokers or alcohol addicts for calling out their addictions, so I wish that society had not allowed openly calling out obesity to become a taboo. Hopefully, this situation shall eventually change, and efforts to eliminate obesity shall actually be taken seriously.



Smoking directly harms people in the surroundings (look up secondhand smoke); obesity does not. At the very least, the smoke can sting your eyes and irritate your lungs. It's worse than obesity. 

Not only that, smokers were also actually glorified (and arguably still are - look up Smoker in One Piece and Wolverine in X-Men) in fictional works; only fairly recently are overweight and obese people starting to catch up. Smokers are regularly treated as sexy and masculine, whereas obese and overweight people regularly face bullying and harassment to this day. 

AFAIK, only a handful of actors are liked or appreciated in spite of or because of their obesity and mostly just in comedies, and it doesn't help their roles are mainly consigned to playing "the funny fat man/woman". When I think of beloved actors, I don't think of Rebel Wilson.

That being said, the body positivity movement has gone too far by insinuating (and at times, even directly stating) obesity in itself is okay or not a bad thing or that it's somehow not a problem because you can have health and heart issues even if you're not obese. That is not okay.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 10, 2022)

Eagle deleted his bump so now it looks like I bumped it and that's not fair.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 10, 2022)

Two can play at that game.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Old 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Sep 10, 2022)

Or you guys could not bump a thread that's a year old?

But...I'll just drop in and say that depression sucks, but having no cardio at all sucks even worse.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Sep 10, 2022)

@dr_shadow @Nemesis @Island Necro thread, please lock  

Thanks

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------

